# Grizzly G0678 or G0695 Mill



## Paradude54

Does anyone out there have any experience with these little mills?  I'd love to have a full size Bridgeport, but I just don't have the room.


----------



## Al.Kupchella

Hi,
I have been looking at the G0789 for a while and expect to buy one in the next few months.  The G0695 looks very attractive for it's greater reach, but I don't have the ceiling height in my basement.   I have been looking for reviews or some user experiences on these mills, but have had no luck finding any so far.  The same machines are probably also available under another brand, but I haven't found that either.   If and when I find some useful info (or actual experience) on this mill I will be sure to post it here.
Al K


----------



## Rbeckett

I think you will very pleased with either one of those mills.  I did not read the specs, but I would opt for the one with the larger table and longer travels.  That will really go a long way toward preventing buyers remorse for a long long time.  Have you looked at bits, collets, tools and hold down devices yet?  They will be next on the list so get ready to be dazzled by all the shiny baubles.  A good end mill set and as many piece hold down set as you can afford will be a great investment.  Dont bother buying the most expensive bits just yet.  Ya gotta break and chip a few to get the feel for when your over cutting and over feeding.  It's all a part of the learning curve.  I got a cheap ball end and flat end set of cobalt with TN coating and called that good enough.  Once I got beyong chewing up bits I started ordering task specific high quality HSS and indexable carbide then.   I am sure that ploy saved me a good bit of money by preventing me from throwing away good and expensive tooling due to my own stupidity.  I do that often enough on my own and can't afford too many mistakes like that in a years time.  Hope your machine gets here soon and you get started making chips as soon as possible.   And dont forget the pics, we love pics....
Bob


----------



## xalky

I cant help much on the mills, i have no knowledge of those machines. 

I love the indexable carbide end mills. I only have one 1"dia right now, but you can be sure that any time i have a few extra bucks in my pocket, I'll be stocking up on different sizes. You can really make short work out of hogging out a piece of steel with one of those.When they get dull just flip the inserts 1/3 of a turn and your back in business. They're worth every penny if you value your time.


----------



## Pitchfire

With your stated reasons for the mill I'd look long and hard at the PM45M. 
http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM45MMill.html
If that's too big look at the PM30LV
http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM-MV-BenchMills.html

if that's too big look at the G0619/SX3 from Grizzly.

Those machines are the best in their respective class it would seem to me.


----------



## rustydog

Shipping has been  a problem.  I waited about 7 months for the shipment mine came in.  I have had it for 3 months and am very pleased with it.  I've added a dro and the package works verry well.

Mine is still on the 110 wiring on a 20 amp circuit.   It blows the breaker trying to start at the fastest speed.    a 220 circuit is in the plan as soon as I get time.


----------



## jumps4

here is a mill from wholesale tools that has a lot more size and features in the price range of the grizzly.
I just purchased a zx45 from them and i was very happy
this one is a horizontal and vertical knee mill
http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...urret+Mill+(WT)&update_continue_shopping=true
steve


----------



## arvidj

jumps4 said:


> here is a mill from wholesale tools that has a lot more size and features in the price range of the grizzly.
> I just purchased a zx45 from them and i was very happy
> this one is a horizontal and vertical knee mill
> http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...urret+Mill+(WT)&update_continue_shopping=true
> steve



Somewhat off the specific G6078 vs G0695 original request but related to the suggested alternative ...

Early last year I was looking for a mill and very much wanted the Grizzly G3617 as it was a great size and was both a horizontal and vertical mill. Regretfully Grizzly discontinued them so I looked at the WT Tools version you suggested. The big turn off for me was that the vertical spindle was R8 while the horizontal spindle was ISO 30 which meant either (a) two sets of tooling or (b) ignore one of the spindles even thought I had paid for it. Note that the Grizzly was R8 on both.

 My solution was to work directly with a manufacturer in China and import a ZX7550ZW ... not something for the faint of heart and I am not recommending this as an option ... but it did allow me to get exactly what I wanted ... ISO30 on both spindles plus 3 phase motors, etc. ... at a reasonable price.

Another option in the ZX45 category is the rather robust model from Machine Tools Warehouse https://www.machinetoolswarehouse.com/xcart/catalog/MD001-IH-Clone-p-16133.html. I had talked to Pat before I went down the path I did. Even thought he is in Canada the "delivered to my Minnesota door" price was very competitive.

Sorry for taking this down different path,
Arvid


----------



## Al.Kupchella

I recent bought a G0678.  I like it!  Here's the blog I have started about it.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/entry.php/62-Grizzly-G0678-Vertical-Mill-user-experience-and-review


----------



## Tom Tompkins

Al
I also have a G0678, follow me back home from Bellingham, WA last month. Stated to set it up and have lots of questions but can't find your blog you started.

Tom
Portland, OR


----------



## Ironken

I have a G0695. What would you like to know? I don't have many hours on it yet. Overall, I like it. I had some vibration issues at first. Once I got them sorted out, I am pleased.


----------



## gbritnell

I see the last response was a month ago but if the OP is still following I have the Grizzly G0695 mill also. The only things that stand out other than the listed specs that I have found are these.
1. Rubber products, belt and way covers are dried out or of poor quality. I had to replace them both. Grizzly did send another belt but it took forever. 
2. The turret that the ram mounts into had to be shimmed .001 in the front to get the head in tram. Now my head trams within .0005 in Y. This doesn't pose a problem for me because I never rotate my ram. 
3. The central oiler puts too much oil into the X ways. Should have some kind of restrictor in that line. Not a big problem
4. I put digitals on mine (glass scales) X, Y and the knee. For the quill I made up a bracket to hold a 1.00 travel indicator. I tried using a cut down caliper but it didn't work well. 
5. If you put more weight on the ends of the table than in the middle the X axis will drag a little. I have a Kurt 5 inch vise in the middle of my table with generally a small dividing head adjacent to it for quicky jobs. If I move the table so that the dividing head is out a ways from center the smoothness of the X reduces. 
6. The variable speed with reverse is nice as is the built in 3 ph. converter. 
The main reason I bought this mill was it had to go in my basement shop and it could be disassembled. The column was a little unwieldy but manageable. Overall I'm pretty happy with it but then I came from a round column Enco mill drill. 
gbritnell


----------

